
Ask HN: Can you recommend an online hang out? - jwdunne
Does anybody have any recommendations for a good programming Discord server or other real time hangouts? Is there are Discord server for HNers, for example?<p>I&#x27;ve tried a few servers that and they weren&#x27;t too friendly or welcoming :(
======
mabynogy
Yeah! I'm member of an IRC-based programming community. We are happy to have
newcomers. We also run a kind of tilde.club to host people's projects
(webspace and ssh).

[http://dailyprog.org/chat/](http://dailyprog.org/chat/)

About Discord, I tried to use it only for few hours. I find it so slow (at
least on my machine) and bloated.

